# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  N-Acetyl-L-Tyrosine

## Firewalker

I planned on trying this Friday night, but tryed something else instead, anyway Saturday morning I took 300mg of N-Aceytl-L-Tyrosine which also contains 400mcg of Folate and 25mg of Vitamin B6. Tyrosine is a precurser to Dopamine and Norepiniphrine, and other Nuerotransmitters. Then about 2 to 2 1/2 hours before bedtime I took another tablet of N-Aceytl-L-Tyrosine. I slept untill 4:00 A.M.,woke up, went to the restroom and returned to bed. I wanted to try to WILD, but also did the MILD method as a back up. I repeated the MILD suggestions that I would remember I was dreaming next time I was dreaming and would realize I was dreaming, while really trying to maintain concentration on the suggestions while also relaxing. It worked, there was no break in conciousness at all, I WILDed in I estimate no more than 10 minutes after returning to bed, like every other WILD I have had it was an O.B.E., and I really don't know if I really went out of my body or not, but I was completely conscious, and floated to my or a dream ceiling, I flew rapidly out of my room into the hall way then was back in my body, I repeated the same process and WILDed again, floated to the ceiling, went to my living room, this happened three times total, the third time I wanted to get out of the house and see where I could go, I said to myself if this is just a dream I can open the door because it is just a dream door, for some reason I haven't been able to walk through the doors or walls although I can put my hands in them. I didn't make it though and ended up having a non-lucid dream. Also most times when I am doing this I don't feel as if I have a body, but am just a point of awareness though I do have eyes because most times when I go out I can't see untill I open my eyes and it is difficult some times to get them opened. But if I want to feel something, then I have hands and arms. 

Anyway I'm not sure how much of this had anything to do with the Tyrosine, as I have also done this without knowing to take anything, with caffeine, Green Tea and L-Glutamine, and B6, it may be plecebo, I'm not sure, but it was a Wild night.

----------


## dodobird

Sound cool : )

Please tell us if this continues to work!

----------


## Firewalker

I haven't tried it again yet, although I plan to tonight. I just took a N-Acetyl-L-Tyrosine after dinner, I plan to take another one tonight.

----------


## Firewalker

I didn't have any luck this time, I did wake up after a few hours sleep, which I usually don't do unless I take some type of supplement, I tried to WILD, but ended up going to sleep and having non-lucid dreams.

I think tyrosine may help though, as it helps you sleep lighter, which sleeping lightly seems to help me have lucid dreams.  But I have come to believe anything that helps you sleep more lightly is what is needed.

----------


## Firewalker

It has been a long time since I have tried Tyrosine for lucid dreams, but I thought I would give it another try. Yesterday morning, I took a 500mg capsule of L-Tyrosine, not the Acetyl kind this time though.  About 2 or 2 1/2 hours latter I took a nap. I would drift off to sleep and know I was sleeping, I could hear myself snooring lightly, but no dreams came.  I waited for a dream but it didn't happen. I have done this before, I call it lucid sleep, when you are fully consious of being asleep, but not in a dream.  

I think Tyrosine could really help though as it converts into dopamine and norepinephrine.  It is also a theory of mine that this is why B6 works sometimes, is because B6 is required to convert Tyrosine into dopamine and norepinephrine.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

Where do you get L-Tyrosine? Are there any retail stores that carry it?

----------


## Firewalker

Many vitamin stores carry it, you can also buy it off the internet.  I haven't seen it in supermarkets or Wal-Mart, but I got my 500mg L-Tyrosine at my local vitamin store, and ordered the N-Acyetl Tyrosine off of Amazon.com

----------


## Firewalker

I took an 500mg L-Tyrosine capsule after waking this morning and going back to bed about an hour after taking it.  I had a pretty interesting lucid dream which started as a DILD and then I awoke from that and WILDed.  

After trying many different products I have come to the conclusion that for me at least boosting dopamine and norepinehrine levels work better than boosting acetylcholine.  I also beleive this is the true reason B6 works sometimes is that it helps convert Tyrosine into dopamine, not that it converts tryptophan into serotoine, it does both of course, but I fully feel Tyrosine is a much better for lucid dreams than trypthophan.

This is also probably the reason caffeine containing products work sometimes, is that caffeine boosts dopamine.  I hope to try the Muncia Puriens when I can get some, and for now keep taking tyrosine.

----------

